# How to price UPS damage?



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Recently sent a newly built crib off to my sister-in-law which I insured for 3k. Didn't seem like an unreasonable amount for a custom crib made from antique cherry. Today they finally got around to unpacking it, they've had it since monday. Unpacked it all and discovered one of the rails on the folding side is split. It of course couldn't be the actual part that folds down and would be easy to remove and send back for repair. 
Here is the pic she sent me









I have an idea for how to fix this. I think I could use a router to remove all the material on one side of the rail and along the bottom and then glue a piece of cherry on. Then route out the other side and glue on a piece of rabbeted cherry. It would leave a couple of small glue lines but would restore it to original strength an the new wood would wrap around the spindles so I don't have to play with them.

But how do I price this out for UPS, they broke it and I'm not fixing it for free for them. It was a lot of work to make and fixing it will take a good bit of work and require me to buy a router that can actually be adjusted and use a bushing not to mention really pushing me to get it right, one screw up on this requires a lot of work to fix.

You can see the assembled crib before shipping on my projects page.


----------



## Fish22 (Nov 16, 2009)

I would price out what you need to make the repair (tools included), time and shipping broken part back to you and then return shipping to sister in law.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

In the distant past I had a coworker that built and sent some Christmas gifts to family by UPS. The gifts never arrived. He told them he had X number of hours in it and they paid that amount he wanted. No questions asked.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

cool, have to figure the amount of hours to repair it based on what a normal person would do, I tend to be a little on the slow side, and cost of the antique wood to fix it. I'll figure shipping too. I suspect time wise it won't be too bad, it will be the nervousness of trying to route out the material and not add to the damage.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

I repaired a computer for a friend of mine in Illinois, and used UPS to ship it back to him … THEY CRUSHED IT … THEN, they informed me that they wouldn't even pay the so-called minimum $100 insurance because it wasn't "properly" packed !!! It was packed in THE SAME box in which I originally received it. NEXT, they said it needed to have "minimum" 2 layers of bubble wrap around it … I informed them that it DID have 2 layers of bubble wrap … NEXT, it was that my bubble wrap was too firm, and didn't flex enough inside the box. It flexed plenty, but this thing looked like it had been run over by a forklift. THEN, they went on to say that a shipping container can't be used more than one time … that's all they are intended for !!! I will never use UPS again, and especially "The UPS Store" in Cleveland, TN.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> cool, have to figure the amount of hours to repair it based on what a normal person would do, I tend to be a little on the slow side, and cost of the antique wood to fix it. I ll figure shipping too. I suspect time wise it won t be too bad, it will be the nervousness of trying to route out the material and not add to the damage.
> 
> - derosa


Bill them your actual time. Don't give them a break because you want to go slow and do it right.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

USPS damaged an item I sent to a customer. I sent pictures and requested the full insurance amount. They paid up, no questions asked.

Like others have suggested, I would estimated time/tools/shipping into the equation and submit my claim.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

I agree!!! I sent a toy box to my great grandson via UPS to INDIANA from KANSAS, & they COMPLETELY DESTROYED the toy box!!!! My grand daughter called me in tears, wanting to know how they were going to repair my work. After I got her calmed down, I told her to take pictures of it, the packing, the pkg it arrived in, etc. Because I had pictures of it finished, packaged, & ready to ship on this end. I called UPS & explained the situation to them, & they paid to get it back here to me, plus my time to rebuild the toy box, materials, tools I needed, new packaging, & the return shipping back to Indiana.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like about $2900.00 worth of damage.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

> Looks like about $2900.00 worth of damage.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I wish, I could use a sawstop but I do try to be honest about things. Good to hear that there is some hope of restitution. Really wish it was the piece that folded do, that would be an easy fix.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

> I repaired a computer for a friend of mine in Illinois, and used UPS to ship it back to him … THEY CRUSHED IT … THEN, they informed me that they wouldn t even pay the so-called minimum $100 insurance because it wasn t "properly" packed !!! It was packed in THE SAME box in which I originally received it. NEXT, they said it needed to have "minimum" 2 layers of bubble wrap around it … I informed them that it DID have 2 layers of bubble wrap … NEXT, it was that my bubble wrap was too firm, and didn t flex enough inside the box. It flexed plenty, but this thing looked like it had been run over by a forklift. THEN, they went on to say that a shipping container can t be used more than one time … that s all they are intended for !!! I will never use UPS again, and especially "The UPS Store" in Cleveland, TN.
> 
> - Fuzzy


I ALWAYS have the UPS store pack anything they ship for me. It might cost a few dollars extra but if damage occurs they can't point the finger at anyone but themselves for improper packing and packing materials. I have not had a problem with them as of yet but I do insure every piece they ship as a precaution. Shipping and packing fees are a very minor expense compared to the value of what I ship


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Make SURE she kept the box and all the packing materials it was shipped in. They'll deny the claim if they cant inspect the box/packing.

Dont ask me how I know this!


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

IDK, but I'm thinking it's insured for 3 grand. 
Showed up damaged, 
Give them the crib and collect the 3 grand and build another one.
Might not work that way, but that's how my mind works.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

No time for a rebuild, kid needs it now, thinking a mending plate and repair between kids

I'll make sure they save the box.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

You insured it for 3000 so get your 3000 that's what you insured it for. If you are asking for repair costs then you should have insured it for the cost of a repair. I insured my pool cue for 10000 it cost me 400 just for the insurance. If it would have been damaged I would have asked for the full insured price. Even if it was fixable it would have lost value due to it being repaired. Kind of like a car with a salvage title, sure it's been repaired but it isn't in the condition before the repair. The extra would be to counter act it's devaluation as it's a repaired piece. Don't underestimate the value of something you made with your own hands. Get the full value


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

> I repaired a computer for a friend of mine in Illinois, and used UPS to ship it back to him … THEY CRUSHED IT … THEN, they informed me that they wouldn t even pay the so-called minimum $100 insurance because it wasn t "properly" packed !!! It was packed in THE SAME box in which I originally received it. NEXT, they said it needed to have "minimum" 2 layers of bubble wrap around it … I informed them that it DID have 2 layers of bubble wrap … NEXT, it was that my bubble wrap was too firm, and didn t flex enough inside the box. It flexed plenty, but this thing looked like it had been run over by a forklift. THEN, they went on to say that a shipping container can t be used more than one time … that s all they are intended for !!! I will never use UPS again, and especially "The UPS Store" in Cleveland, TN.
> 
> - Fuzzy
> 
> ...


Even if I had purchased extra insurance, they would not have honored it because they continue on their ridiculous rant about "inadequate packaging" ... it just would have been more money wasted.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree that UPS should pay what it costs to repair the crib and it should be a very reasonable amount. However, just trying to get the $3000 that it was insured for seems a little off (use the extra for a SawStop????).

I am certain that they encounter this type of thing many times and it makes them a little shy about how they pay claims.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Got the process started, UPS will be sending a representative to look at the box and the crib and determine for themselves if it is repairable. Said on the phone it is but they have to determine for themselves; once they decide it is then they will request a repair quote from me. I'm thinking that a proper breakdown for the crib is headboards=500.00 each while the sides should be 1000 each based on the insured value. The thought being that there is a lot less work in making a pair of frame and panels then there is in making all the spindles, installing them in the rails and actually having the smooth the whole lot not to mention the headboards just get drilled while the rails get all the hardware. 
We have been debating if the one side is more valuable then the other based on the extra effort to keep the spindle grain continuous from top to bottom as well as keeping 4 rails grain matched rather then 2, obviously the side also has twice as many spindles to install. 
I am thinking when the time comes to quote 1000, wife says 1200 for that side. This is in case I screw up the restoration or find I can't actually do the work as I hope I can and have to replace the whole side. Hope to know by the end of the week.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Do keep us posted. I'm cringing at the thought that they'll send out someone who doesn't know jack about manufacturing, and will claim that you just need to screw a bracket to hold it in place.

Do yourself a favor and make sure your sister-in-law will argue for a proper insurance settlement or better yet, get you on the phone WHILE the rep is there so that you know what is agreed upon.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Be prepared to back up your estimate of costs for the side. They will want receipts or some paperwork to justify that large of an amount. Just because you insured it for 3k, doesn't mean that you will get 3k for it. You will get the value of it.


----------

